# Subs Needed-Michigan (Big Rapids, Reed City, Ludington)



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking for subs in Big Rapids, Reed City, and Ludington areas. Must have reliable equipment. Message me for more information.


----------



## WE DO SNOW (Sep 23, 2009)

Let me know what you have, We might be able to help.


----------



## schmocks (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a company in ludington let me know if i can maybe help you


----------



## ccproppres (Aug 28, 2010)

*Ludington Area*

I live in Shelby approximately 30 miles south of Ludington, if your still looking for subs in the Ludington area let me know.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I live in Reed City. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## dgerke (Nov 11, 2010)

I live in North Newaygo .could help out in BR area


----------

